# Adding 6x9 in rear deck



## csk415 (Jan 31, 2015)

I searched for a thread to ask in but didnt find one. One thing lacking in the cruze is the sound quality in rear seat. This isnt a problem until you sit back there. My question is this. Can I add the factory 6x9's out of a 2010 cobalt to the rear and will they sound good? I am worried that they will be quiet like the door speakers. I know there are better options but they sound pretty decent and are free. Im going to put a sub/amp in this weekend for my daughter and wanted to add these in at the same time. The 6x9's are 2ohm.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

This question has been asked/ gone over before. Xtreme (a moderator on here) advises against it because the way the sound will bounce off the rear windshield will make it sound bad. Instead he recommends that you upgrade your front sound stage to make it better. That is also why in the upgraded pioneer sound system equipped cruzens only come with subs in the place of those 6x9 holes.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

What he said.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> advises against it because the way the sound will bounce off the rear windshield will make it sound bad.


To give more detail, the rear shelf is a horrid place for speakers. Some sound will be heard directly from the speaker, while some will be bounced off the glass. That might not seem like a big deal, but the two paths of unequal length will cause the sound to cancel itself where the extra distance is one-half the wavelength of the sound. (In-phase is getting canceled by the reflected signal because it's out of phase due to the longer path it traveled. That's not something you can fix with a EQ - it's being deleted. And making glass non-reflective isn't an option for most of us.

There's a few ways to work around it: One, is to find a speaker with a vary narrow tweeter pattern so there is little direct sound - only reflected. (No idea if these exist.) The opposite is to find one that tilts the tweeter so the sound is direct with very little reflected. This does raise the "profile" of the speaker and requires special grills to cover the protrusion. I know I've seen them at one time, but no idea if you can find any like that now. Another measure is to only put subs back there. The long wavelength of the bass isn't as affected. (That's what GM did with the premium sound package.) I suppose the last route is a mixed one - put the subs in the deck and mound the tweeter/midrange on top angled to the listener or on the sides.


----------

